# Where to put satellite receiver?



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello all

I'm wanting to put an LCD TV in our game room. I want to mount it on the wall and use the internal speakers. My question is.......where is a good place to put the sat receiver? I don't just want to "set" it somewhere.

Where do most of you hide your components when mounting a TV on the wall?

Thanks alot!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

A nearby cabinet, closet, or adjacent room.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

l'll second Marshall suggestion ...remember that probably you'll need an RF remote control if it will be hidden :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack,

I have seen people build a small shelf deep enough to hold the receiver up high next to the display or even above the display.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

salvasol said:


> l'll second Marshall suggestion ...remember that probably you'll need an RF remote control if it will be hidden :yes:


Ah the RF remote.....didn't even think about that. hmmmmmm 

Now I need to decide how 'bad' I want to hide it lol

Thanks for the heads up!


----------

